# This will make you smile



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

_Buttercup and her funny faces _


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Wow, she's got some attitude!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She looks old and wrinkly doing that ha ha


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yea she looks like a lil old lady!!!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> Yea she looks like a lil old lady!!!


I was thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Me too me too haha! She looks like an old lady in the last 2 pics, she's dead cute though


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i LOVE this!!! this has to be my favourite thing on here!!! i love buttercup!


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

I think that all pearls looks like that  
Cute


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

ha ha ha .. yep, made me smile


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She is such a cutie


----------



## sissy (Sep 21, 2010)

Yup, made me smile!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha lol


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

LOL! Awww, this really made me laugh. What a silly bird


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

lol, it looks like you just woke her up with the flash! she looks all sleepy


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I dont think buttercup likes the camera.... lol. too funny.


----------

